# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  A question to a girl

## Vigor

Hello everyone.
The following question is bugging me for some time now. Need to know how do u ask a Girl if she's single, like: -"May i ask u something, *Are u single?"* In russian please  ::  Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanks

----------


## chaika

Вы замужем? или Ты замужем? 
но может быть хотите тогда спросить-- 
У Вас/тебя бойфрэнд?

----------


## basurero

What about**: ты холоста?

----------


## Vigor

> У Вас/тебя бойфрэнд?

 Yea definitly. My goal is to keep it rediculously simple, like: -"_есть бойфрэнд?_
But boyfriend sound just a little intrusive, may be there's a bit milder word?
Thanks

----------


## Vigor

> What about**: ты холоста?

 Ok, u're fine but i imply an approach to a "not married" girls, or at least not looking like one  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

How about**:  
ты свободная ?
у тебя нет человека?
есть кое-кто?

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by basurero  What about**: ты холоста?   Ok, u're fine but i imply an approach to a "not married" girls, or at least not looking like one

 What about ты холостая?

----------


## pranki

> Originally Posted by Vigor        Originally Posted by basurero  What about**: ты холоста?   Ok, u're fine but i imply an approach to a "not married" girls, or at least not looking like one    What about ты холостая?

 The word "холостой" can be used only with reference to a man.

----------


## DDT

How about, Твое "место" свободное?

----------


## Rostova

that's how i would understand those phrases
ты свободная? - have you already got out of a prison?
у тебя нет человека? - don't you have a servant/bodyguard/killer?
есть кое-кто? - do you conceal the spy in your home?
твое "место" свободное? - may i sit down at your place?

----------


## pranki

My suggestions: 
"Девушка, у вас есть молодой человек?"
"Девушка, у вас есть парень?" 
These phrases are not exactly equal, but I have no time to explain the nuances now. You may use the first one without any caution, this is the most polite variant I know.

----------


## Vigor

Thats a nice crack coming from a girl, thanks. U didnt provide an opinion of your own thou.  
Subcomunicative meaning is what realy closes the deal in that case. 
Guys: Thanks for replies. That may sound harsh, but openheartedly those four are realy subcomunicating: -"Have a place for a potential mate". That approach will lead nowhere  ::   
Rostova: (i wud raither call u by a name).  Im curious what a Girl wud like to here from a guy, asking her "-are u single". What a feminine idea of that musculine question? 
I guess "*есть бойфрэнд?"*taking a lead for now (Bcuz there is a touch of "humor" going on, and humor is everything in this case). But i wud like to think about something realy "cool", realy "safe" so to speak. What do u all think?  ::

----------


## Vigor

> My suggestions: 
> "Девушка, у вас есть молодой человек?"
> "Девушка, у вас есть парень?"
> .

 Thanks man. *COMPLICATED*  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> that's how i would understand those phrases
> ты свободная? - have you already got out of a prison?
> у тебя нет человека? - don't you have a servant/bodyguard/killer?
> есть кое-кто? - do you conceal the spy in your home?
> твое "место" свободное? - may i sit down at your place?

   :: 
 But those are important questions that should be asked BEFORE you ask whether she is single.   ::

----------


## Vigor

U'r absolutely right, but since it's not a "Dating/Relationships" forum im not going to expand on too many so so *important* questions (which are realy very few). Besides i didn't have anything of a trouble with "representing my self" questions. Its usually very smooth going proccess, but when it gets to qualifyers like "-are u single", it seems like russian is not designed for that sort of question. It has to be crisp, funny, and simple!!!!!!!!*ARE U SINGLE*
Whats up guys, no steping up to a "challenge"? Kmooooon :P   
Female opinion will be apprechiated   ::

----------


## MikeM

The standard form is as follows: *У тебя есть кто-нибудь?*

----------


## Milanya1

In Russian it is more about a context. In  right context you can ask " У Bас есть кто- нибудь?"; "Вы замужем?"; "Вы встречаетесь с кем-нибудь?".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ooh, how about this one: 
ТЫ ОДИНОКА?

----------


## Milanya1

> ooh, how about this one: 
> ТЫ ОДИНОКА?

 No. It does not ring right.  одинокий = lonely, solitary; lone ; lonesome

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, wouldn't it work in this context? If she is lonely, that means she probably is single  ::  A very easy sentence to say, crisp like a fresh tortilla!

----------


## Milanya1

> Well, wouldn't it work in this context? If she is lonely, that means she probably is single  A very easy sentence to say, crisp like a fresh tortilla!

 For my Russian ear it does not sound right. But it all depends.
Do not rely on verbatim translation. Each language has its own set of rules.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Well, you may ask: "У тебя есть парень?"
It's straightforward and simple way to show your interest.   ::

----------


## Vigor

> In Russian it is more about a context. In  right context you can ask " У Bас есть кто- нибудь?"; "Вы замужем?"; "Вы встречаетесь с кем-нибудь?".

 Hmmm, i like it: *Ты встречаешься?*
But again, just put it back in english and see what im talking about**: -"_are u seeing somebody?"_. Its sounds like intrusion, im gona scare the poor girl  ::  .
This is so furstraiting   :: 
Thanks for effort thou  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Vigor, your last attempt seems dejecting.  ::  It's like from "Красная плесень": "Девки, вы пер******сь?"   ::  Sorry for my incontinence. I didn't mean it. 
Kalinka's attempt with одиночество is a very sly idea, but no way to work. It must be so specific a situation to get it flush both of you. In an ordinary situation she would give you a look, with which you would feel yourself a second-hand lover. 
In my opinion you can't make a short, compact phrase to enclose the meaning you want. 
I could propose to come up to her, give a cough, to burble something, to hesitate for some time, to keep calm for a moment, then ask about the weather and finally shock her: "Извиняюсь за нескромный вопрос: ты ни с кем не встречаешься?"

----------


## Rtyom

> The standard form is as follows: *У тебя есть кто-нибудь?*

 ...Дома?  ::  
Понимайте как хотите.   ::

----------


## MikeM

> Originally Posted by MikeM  The standard form is as follows: *У тебя есть кто-нибудь?*   ...Дома?  
> Понимайте как хотите.

 Come on! In a situation when he and she are on a date this question has only one meaning and everyone knows it. Well, unless she is very young, has never seen any movies, etc.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Well, she could understand that I am interested in the presence of somebody at her place.

----------


## Vigor

> Vigor, your last attempt seems dejecting.  It's like from "Красная плесень": "Девки, вы пер******сь?"   Sorry for my incontinence. I didn't mean it.

 Yo Rtyom. "Tы встречаешся?" is dejecting? I prefer "doesn't ring right", but if asked with concideration, might just do the "job"  :: 
(PS. Correct me if im wrong, its a minor matter and might sound assholish but u cud use a bit of concideration your self. Being "Властелин" IMO does not mean u may interrogate what others say and then just go "Sorry for my incontinence." Thanks for reply  ::   )            

> I could propose to come up to her, give a cough, to burble something, to hesitate for some time, to keep calm for a moment, then ask about the weather and finally shock her: "Извиняюсь за нескромный вопрос: ты ни с кем не встречаешься?"

 Well thanks for unsolicited dating advice  ::  but ya know what? that -"_ты ни с кем не встречаешься?_" rings so much better  ::  
Its a good idea to turn this question into kinda "unobtrusive" mode. Thanks.
So What do u all think?

----------


## Rtyom

That was my momentary wickedness. Don't take that to heart.
Hope you got the idea. And... Glad I inspire you.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by MikeM  The standard form is as follows: *У тебя есть кто-нибудь?*   ...Дома? :) 
> Понимайте как хотите.  :!:

 It reminds me of a joke:  
Девушка говорит своему парню:
-Приходи завтра, дома никого не будет.
Он пришел, а дома и правда никого нет.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by MikeM  The standard form is as follows: *У тебя есть кто-нибудь?*   ...Дома?  
> Понимайте как хотите.     It reminds me of a joke:  
> Девушка говорит своему парню:
> -Приходи завтра, дома никого не будет.
> Он пришел, а дома и правда никого нет.

 У тебя найдётся шутка по каждому поводу. Похвально.  :: 
В принципе, я такие вещи и имел в виду.

----------


## net surfer

Thanks :)

----------


## Vigor

> Девушка говорит своему парню:
> -Приходи завтра, дома никого не будет.
> Он пришел, а дома и правда никого нет.

   ::  Caught by the balls ha haaaaaaaa,ha. Humor is everything, u shud post it in a "Fun" section, that was good thank u  ::

----------


## bonn_rara

у тебя есть бой-френд - это все-таки западное выражение, хотя и употребляется с недавних пор в русском. 
правильнее спросить:
у тебя есть друг?
ты встречаешься сейчас с кем-то?
у тебя есть парень? 
хотя такие вопросы в лоб не задают-))    

> Вы замужем? или Ты замужем? 
> но может быть хотите тогда спросить-- 
> У Вас/тебя бойфрэнд?

----------


## bonn_rara

у тебя есть бой-френд - это все-таки западное выражение, хотя и употребляется с недавних пор в русском. 
правильнее спросить:
у тебя есть друг?
ты встречаешься сейчас с кем-то?
у тебя есть парень? 
хотя такие вопросы в лоб не задают-))    

> Вы замужем? или Ты замужем? 
> но может быть хотите тогда спросить-- 
> У Вас/тебя бойфрэнд?

----------


## basurero

> хотя такие вопросы в лоб не задают

 Клево, что значит это выражение на английском?

----------


## net surfer

в лоб = прямо
directly or maybe even bluntly

----------


## Leof

But in this case в лоб is a kind of slang! 
However I agree in general - такие вопросы в лоб не задают 
One may ask something like : 
Do you go shopping with your boy-friend? 
EVERY girl if shes not a simpleton will catch your hint and answer dirrectly :
Ow, well, actually I do not have one at the moment, but usually  - yes!

----------


## bonn_rara

я бы разделила выражения:
сленг и 
устойчивые выражения, выражения , используемые в разговорной речи 
сленг - это либо профессиональная сфера, например сленг программистов , сленг заключенных и т д, сленг дворов 
в лоб - это устойчивое выражение, значит -  прямо.   

> в лоб = прямо
> directly or maybe even bluntly

----------


## net surfer

*bonn_rara*, можно узнать, зачем ты процитировала мой ответ? Там где-то написано слово "сленг"?

----------


## bonn_rara

перепутала, в соседнем есть слово сленг  

> *bonn_rara*, можно узнать, зачем ты процитировала мой ответ? Там где-то написано слово "сленг"?

----------


## basurero

В чем разнице между "сленгом" и "жаргоном?"     
By the way, is it necessary to decline those words in the quotations?

----------


## Milanya1

> By the way, is it necessary to decline those words in the quotations?

 No, it is not.

----------


## Milanya1

> В чем разнице между "сленгом" и "жаргоном?"

 There is not much difference.
СЛЕНГ м. 
1. Совокупность слов и выражений, употребляемых представителями определенных групп, профессий и т.п. и составляющих слой разговорной лексики, не соответствующей нормам литературного языка (обычно применительно к англоязычным странам).
ЖАРГОН м. 
1.	Речь какой-л. социальной или профессиональной группы, содержащая большое количество свойственных только такой группе слов и выражений, в том числе искусственных, иногда условных. 
gramota.ru 
slang  n. 
1.	A kind of language occurring chiefly in casual and playful speech, made up typically of short-lived coinages and figures of speech that are deliberately used in place of standard terms for added raciness, humor, irreverence, or other effect. 
2.	Language peculiar to a group; argot or jargon: thieves' slang.   
jar•gon   
1.	Nonsensical, incoherent, or meaningless talk. 
2.	A hybrid language or dialect; a pidgin. 
3.	The specialized or technical language of a trade, profession, or similar group. See Synonyms at dialect. 
4.	Speech or writing having unusual or pretentious vocabulary, convoluted phrasing, and vague meaning.  
dictionary.com

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Milanya!  
So how do you say the English "slang" in Russian, as in the informal type etc 
Is it разговорная речь by any chance?

----------


## Rostova

СЛЕНГ (англ. slang)
2) Вариант разговорной речи (в т. ч. экспрессивно окрашенные элементы этой речи), не совпадающий с нормой литературного языка.
So the word сленг can be used for english slang probably

----------


## Leof

And I do not wonder why! СЛЕНГ - также, как и СНОБ, СПЛИН и СМОГ -это прямые заимствования из английского языка!
Their pairs are respectevelly - slang, snob, spleen and smog. The meaning of the words is practically the same!  ::  *Rostova* said all right - use it like the English slang doubtless!

----------


## Rostova

sorry but... i don't think the word смок really exists in russian

----------


## Leof

oops - I wrote it automatically - the Russian word is СМОГ made from SMOG or SMOKE  ::   I shall correct the mistake above...

----------


## Indra

> oops - I wrote it automatically - the Russian word is СМОГ made from SMOG or SMOKE   I shall correct the mistake above...

 The word "smog" is made from "fog" and "smoke".

----------


## Leof

YES INDEED!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

That reminds me of a joke... 
Один человек возвращается из туристической поездки в Лондон Его спрашивают:
- Ну и как ты?
- Да так... Смог... 
(dedicated to net surfer, my teacher of a joke  :: )

----------


## VendingMachine

What d'you want this for? She's got a boyfriend, well, who cares! Most girls will say they have a boyfriend even if they don't. Peer pressure and such shite. I never ask a girl if she's got a boyfriend. It's a pointless question and makes you sound like a total wusspot. What counts is that she wants to go out with me.

----------


## bonn_rara

you are right -)   

> What d'you want this for? She's got a boyfriend, well, who cares! Most girls will say they have a boyfriend even if they don't. Peer pressure and such @@@@. I never ask a girl if she's got a boyfriend. It's a pointless question and makes you sound like a total wusspot. What counts is that she wants to go out with me.

----------


## net surfer

> (dedicated to net surfer, my teacher of a joke :lol:)

 Hmm... not bad! Lol Apt pupil!

----------


## Vigor

> It's a pointless question and makes you sound like a total wusspot. What counts is that she wants to go out with me.

 VendingMachine: *If u dont like rant, skip it!* 
Now if u still here let me ask u a question. Is that internally ok with u that "she" might have a BF and stil go out with u? 
Well, she's "telling" u that she can NOT be trusted and there is a possibility that she might sleep with both of u on the same day and feed u his sperm by kissing u. (Is that what u practicing?). Amazingly it's still ok with u. Cuz u'r in enormous LACK and NEED for her p@ssy, and thats what wussiness is - putting up to that situation.
U'r "gaming" girls to get sex from them BC u have zero respect for your own unique SELF. 
World is your mirror man. If u discearn wussiness in "are u single" question then u are total wusspot and i feel compassion about that. 
Be well

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  It's a pointless question and makes you sound like a total wusspot. What counts is that she wants to go out with me.   VendingMachine: *If u dont like rant, skip it!* 
> and feed u his sperm by kissing u. (Is that what u practicing?). Amazingly it's still

 That's called snowballing. 
But anyway, I don't have a clue what that was about.

----------


## uno

We are all nerds.  ::  Look at this conversation on the internet! hehe

----------


## basurero

There is no point discussing this further, there is no way to know how the girl will react. It depends on her personality, the way you say it, how close you are и т.д... 
In life, as in languages, it's all about context, context.

----------


## Rtyom

> We are all nerds.  Look at this conversation on the internet! hehe

 What'cha mean?   ::

----------


## net surfer

> That's called snowballing.

 Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?

----------


## basurero

When it comes to these kinds of terms, the meanings are very loose and flexible.... 
I'd say it can mean whatever you want it to mean.

----------


## Rtyom

I don't see through the "term" whatever.

----------


## basurero

> I don't see through the "term" whatever.

 What do you mean?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  I don't see through the "term" whatever.   What do you mean?

 "I don't understan it." Can you say how to improve my poor sentence?

----------


## net surfer

According to urban dictionary it doesn't matter whos sperm it is. The case is closed.

----------


## basurero

> "I don't understan it." Can you say how to improve my poor sentence?

 Ah I see, the "whatever" put me off. Just change it into a "however." 
Anyway the term just means to feed someone sperm by kissing them. This kind of sexual vocabulary however is pretty random and can mean anything. You can turn pretty much anything into something sexual... The other day I heard heard someone talking about "brushing their teeth with a natural toothbrush - toothpaste included" or something like that LOL

----------


## Rtyom

Thanks for correction and explanation. For me, there's no motivation or I'm just stupid to see it in the word itself.   

> brushing their teeth with a natural toothbrush - toothpaste included

 Excellent!  ::

----------


## TATY

Felching anyone?   ::

----------


## basurero

> Felching anyone?

 I'd rather not, it's not exactly my thing, but thanks anyway...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Felching anyone?

 it's a joke.

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by TATY  That's called snowballing.   Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?

 I've lived in America for all of my life and never have I needed to know the distinction.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by TATY  That's called snowballing.   Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?   I've lived in America for all of my life and never have I needed to know the distinction.

 It's a newish expression methinks.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by TATY  That's called snowballing.   Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?   I've lived in America for all of my life and never have I needed to know the distinction.

 You don't know what you're missing out on... lol  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by TATY  That's called snowballing.   Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?   I've lived in America for all of my life and never have I needed to know the distinction.   You don't know what you're missing out on... lol

 I imagine it's her way of getting back at the guy "This is what it tastes like. This is what I have to put up with. Next time come on my tits."

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by TATY  That's called snowballing.   Are you sure it's called snowballing when she feeds you with not your but somebody else sperm?   I've lived in America for all of my life and never have I needed to know the distinction.   You don't know what you're missing out on... lol    I imagine it's her way of getting back at the guy "This is what it tastes like. This is what I have to put up with. Next time come on my tits."

 Well, it's not like they're the only ones who have to drink the other's bodily fluids...

----------


## BlackMage

> It's a newish expression methinks.

 I know what it is, but I've never needed to know.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Guys...   ::  Time to get a girlfriend!   ::   
No shame!

----------


## TATY

> Guys...   Time to get a girlfriend!    
> No shame!

 No thanks. I got me a man.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> No thanks. I got me a man.

 lol! And I was wondering what happened to Pravit!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  No thanks. I got me a man.     lol! And I was wondering what happened to Pravit!

 He's locked in my attic.

----------


## net surfer

> It's a newish expression methinks.

 Nah, I heard it for the first time in Kevin Smith's _Clerks_ movie which was released in 1994.

----------


## Vigor

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Guys...   Time to get a girlfriend!   No thanks. I got me a man.

 That's the spirit!  ::  ha haaaaa... 
Anyway. I wonder how do u call "snowboarding" in russian???

----------


## BlackMage

> Anyway. I wonder how do u call "snowboarding" in russian???

 I call it сноубординг.

----------


## net surfer

> Anyway. I wonder how do u call "snowboarding" in russian???

 snowboarding or snowballing?
If the first one, see above, if the second one, играть в снежки.

----------


## Vigor

lol., "играть в снежки" means "spearm eating"?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

No it's not. Sperm eating is called sperm eating. Asking me, I don't know if there is a special word. maybe a scientific one, but who knows. And who cares.

----------


## net surfer

> lol., "играть в снежки" means "spearm eating"? :roll:

 The literal meanings of "snowballing" and "играть в снежки" are the same. And since English term means "feeding your partner with sperm", some Russians (who know what it means :) borrowed the term from English and use "играть в снежки" with the same meaning. But it's not common to use it for that game. And as far as I know there's no common term in Russian. By the way is "snowballing" a common word for that game?

----------


## basurero

What game? The game of feeding your partner with sperm?   ::   
Or throwing snowballs in the snow? If so, could you use бросаться снежками?

----------


## Rtyom

Ну не ходить же ими...

----------


## TATY

People! There may be children reading this, please refrain from using 'sperm'. 
Man cream

----------


## BlackMage

When you were a kid did you yell out "SPERM" in class?  Did you walk up to your classmate and say, "You know what? sperm."? 
If you did you were the lamest kid ever.

----------


## TATY

> When you were a kid did you yell out "SPERM" in class?  Did you walk up to your classmate and say, "You know what? sperm."? 
> If you did you were the lamest kid ever.

 
Probably just a normal kid really. But, BlackMinge, you are the lamest kid around here.

----------


## net surfer

> What game? The game of feeding your partner with sperm?  :D

 Yeah that one. So is it common?   

> Or throwing snowballs in the snow? If so, could you use бросаться снежками?

 And кидаться as well.

----------


## basurero

> So is it common?

 Well I'm sure people do it just as much in Russia as anywhere else...  ::  
But as for the term "snowballing", no it is not very common, I've only heard it a few times.

----------


## net surfer

I asked about the term, thanks!

----------


## uno

Quick lock this topic!   ::

----------


## TATY

> Quick lock this topic!

 Yes lock the thread before the whole forum is flooded with spunk.

----------


## net surfer

*TATY*, _man cream!_

----------


## Rtyom

Man cream - so childish!   ::

----------

